# Dead Tick!



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We started the "Frontline , Top Spot" that kills fleas and ticks at the beginning of the month. I found the first dead tick! I found a little tiny area on Dexter's neck area and proceeded to check it out. It was a dried up tick, pulled it out and the tick hung on like a tick, sooooooooooooo, it had to have been a tick.

So, "Frontline" is working! eace:

Has anyone else found a tick? Or dead fleas yet? Yea! I am still wondering why the fleas are!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I hate to even think about ticks. For a couple of years different neighborhoods got infested with them, even houses without pets. The vets loved it and made a fortune selling products but I sure didn't like it when my neighborhood got them. It was always ME that got bitten by them <shiver> I pulled 4 of them out of me and who knows how many other bites there were that I didn't see.
We had a company come in and spray the house. Wow, the smell is something else and we wound up in a hotel for a few days. Our neighbor had a beautiful ridgeback that they took up in the Hill Country about 3 hours away and it was bitten by one of the ticks that's deadly and they lost their dog to it.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

We use frontline plus and live in the back of 5 acres of woods so ticks are a daily thing for us all. yuch! I can tell up to the day when Hobbes needs his next dose based on whether of not the ticks are dead after they bite him. Now if only I could use it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My husband said he wished he could use the stuff too! We've had Scooter for a little over a year, Murphy for a few months, and I have never seen a flea or a tick on either dog. Now that I've said it we'll probably get infested though! Murphy just had his first dose of Vectra-D this week. I haven't heard any of our neighbors or friends mention a problem either, our vet did say ticks are bad this year.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I hate to even think about ticks. For a couple of years different neighborhoods got infested with them, even houses without pets. The vets loved it and made a fortune selling products but I sure didn't like it when my neighborhood got them. It was always ME that got bitten by them <shiver> I pulled 4 of them out of me and who knows how many other bites there were that I didn't see.
> We had a company come in and spray the house. Wow, the smell is something else and we wound up in a hotel for a few days. Our neighbor had a beautiful ridgeback that they took up in the Hill Country about 3 hours away and it was bitten by one of the ticks that's deadly and they lost their dog to it.


Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz Jan! Do you live out in the country? Or just a regular neighborhood? I would freak out if I had to pull a tick out of me!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I have pulled them off my kids and it's pretty disgusting. Years later, role reversal and my daughter pulled one off me about 4 years ago. Embedded in my head !!! I still get the willies. And I insisted my doctor put me on doxycycline.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

We just do a tick check on everyone everynight it's just part of living in south jersey. Just one of the things I don't like about NJ.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

cjsud said:


> We use frontline plus and live in the back of 5 acres of woods so ticks are a daily thing for us all. yuch! I can tell up to the day when Hobbes needs his next dose based on whether of not the ticks are dead after they bite him. Now if only I could use it.


Ok..................How can you tell?


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

How can I tell he needs a new dose? Instead of finding them dead they are still alive. Remember he has them everyday so when he's due for more I notice him chewing at his paws and tummy because they bite a few times instead of dying.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Do you dose according to package directions or according to the Hav needing the next dose? Just curious, I don't want to overdose Dexter with the Frontline.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Once a month only,but I can tell when it's running out before I see the note on the calendar. I think it's too toxic to give more often.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was curious if the Frontline lasted longer than a month. The package states for dogs up to 22 pounds and Dexter is not even half of that weight.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Not sure Hobbes is a big boy.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I was curious if the Frontline lasted longer than a month. The package states for dogs up to 22 pounds and Dexter is not even half of that weight.


I split an up to 22 lb. tube between Smarty and our Jack Russell. I do find dead ticks on the dogs, so I know the Advantex or Frontline is working. No fleas.

We have all kinds of ticks, we are in the woods with pine trees. I have been biten many times, A friend of mine came down with Limes Disease and almost died before they figured out what was wrong.

Cute Story.....We were driving back for Alabama with my grand daughter who was around 3 or 4. I felt something on my neck, leaned over the front seat & ask DH what it was. He glanced at it and said it is just a little mole. I ask Crystal to look at it and she said "I don't know what it is but it has wittle legs". "Stop this car right now!!!!!!!!!"

I remember the "Wittle Legs", every time I see a tick.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......now, I am wondering if the dose I gave Dexter at the beginning of the month will last longer.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I HATE TICKS!!!!!!! We just found one on Jasper while giving him a bath!!! We use Frontline and I guess it is working because I have never seen a bloated one but this one and the last one I found were attached! We used one of those things to remove it and then I squeezed it in tp and put in the toilet but didn't flush til we were done.... now I am freaked because I didn't see it in the toilet as it flushed...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Were the ticks alive?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YUP. must have been new. We check them daily after we found one in our Bed. Ewwwwww.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How big are the ticks you usually find?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they are the big dog ticks. not the tiny dear ticks. And I have never seen one gray and bloated, thank god.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

With the frontline plus they don't have a chance to feed and get big. The deer ticks, tiny suckers don't fill up either but can only be found during a bath. We have all had lymes so we know what to look for.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ever see one gray/green and so full of ????.......gross, gross, gross.

Sandi, I wuv the "wittle legs"....out of the mouth of babes.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The only ticks I have seen on Dexter are the very small deer ticks, these little ticks are not as intimidating to remove compared to the blood filled dog ticks! I have never removed a large dog tick yet; I would be afraid the blood would squeeze out or explode if I touched the tick wrong. uke:

I find the little deer ticks on Dexter while his hair is dry, but it is difficult because they are so small. Fingering the hair during the day helps to find these little ticks!

Now....a research on ticks!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

*Nice Article!*

Tick information with pictures!

http://www.oes.org/html/how_2_identify_different_ticks.html


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the ticks I found don't look like any of these???? but they were big not tiny...


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

We have the tiny deer ticks but like I said they are the size of a pin head so it's hard to see what they REALLY look like. Especially when you are pissed and just want them off! The larger ticks we get are all lone star.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cindy, I thought the large ones I have seen look like the lonestar ticks. but what would they be doing on the east coast?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I haven't seen a lonestar tick. The article says they will have a white spot on them. Only deer ticks on Dexter.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

OMG!!! I just looked at the photos and I want to hurl. How the [email protected])) do you guys find these tiny things on them??? Now I'm panicked because Scooter is so dark and curly that I don't know how I would find them on him. At least Murphy is light colored so it should show up better in his hair. I brush them both at least once a day but I've never found anything. Is that normal???


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann I find them when brushing or bathing. If you are on a good flea and tick control they are usually dead when you find them. If not they soon will be if they bit the dog.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine are on Vectra D. I guess it's working.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Not sure how lonestar got here in NJ?? hmm didn't really think about that, but mostly all the ticks we get his and ours have the white/yellowish spot on their back. I may be mistaken but I thought that was the only kind with those marking. As far as the deer ticks I can only find them on the white areas of Hobbes. On us it's just a matter of rubbing your hand all over your skin trying to find something raised and looking for a black dot.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok, did a search...what I have pulled off Jasper is a dog tick--- which makes me feel better because generally they are not considered to spread Lyme...but who knows? both my vet and my doctor say they have not even begun to understand all the tick borne diseases. When Cash was very, very sick and tested negative for lyme and still does, my vet said she still thinks he had a lyme type disease that they have not discovered yet. I don't care as long as he got better.

Is this what you see Cindy? these are dog ticks. 
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...120&prev=/images?q=dog+ticks&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...120&prev=/images?q=dog+ticks&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G

and I thought this was a good article about removing them.

http://www.westhillsanimalhospital.net/site/view/101272_Removeatick.pml;jsessionid=ssh156jjktb

I just wish there was something that would repel them. I hate them!!!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Nope the makings are on the shell more


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

According to the map of ticks, it is hard to believe the Northeast part of the country gets ticks bad compared to the South. I guess I associate ticks and fleas with very warm weather.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., after seeing Amanda's thread with the video clip of flea and tick meds causing deaths and health problems in our pets, I'm even more resolved not to use these products. I haven't put any on Ricky in the past year and a half due to his liver attack, but I did use Frontline on Sammy last summer, just for 3 months. 

I am totally grossed at the idea of having fleas or ticks in our home or on our dogs and Ann, I can sympathize with trying to see the dang things. Ricky is black as is Sammy!!!  Impossible to see Ricky's skin most times, so forget about finding a bug in there. *shudder* 

So..... do we risk poisoning our dogs to avoid them getting some type of lyme disease or flea infestation? Sheesh.. ..... ****ed if you do, ****ed if you don't. :frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I worry too Marj. I've come to the conclusion that, because I trust our vet, I'll follow her recommendations. I'll still do research on my own but she has much more knowledge than I do.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Check this out... I am freaked out too... 3 ticks on Jas in two weeks even with the frontline.

http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/

My vet says Frontline is the safest one out there (and of course I have an affinity to the name working for the program FRONTLINE) And that it is safer for our pets or us than getting lymes or the myriad of other tick born diseases. So I use it. And I do believe even though I am still finding ticks on Jasper they are not on him long enough to do any harm.

But I just hate them and want to anilate these little buggers for ever!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have to LOL, Missy! That product is a "strong liquid garlic"... our property will smell like pizza or tzatziki!! Not that there's anything wrong with that. 

That is why I got Frontline for Sammy. Last year, I felt and still feel, it is the lesser of the toxic products out there, but will still hopefully be enough to deter to the buggers. I hate them too!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The link Missy posted says people don't smell the garlic anymore after a few minutes. I sent the link to my husband.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

_Since mosquitoes are soft-bodied insects the garlic juice can be very toxic to them in increased concentrations. The juice does not harm humans or pets or plants, but to mosquitoes it can be deadly. The odor of it chases them out of the area and they stay away - for as long as they can detect the odor.

_LOL I bet you it will keep everyone away....hmmmm not a bad idea, I'll take two gallons please. J/K. I am almost ready to try anything that isn't posion to humans or animals. Not only my furbabies but we have at least 15 deer each am and pm in our back yard and I would die if they all keeled over! Well, maybe that would finally get rid of the ticks....do you think??? LOL:deadhorse: (please don't take me serious on this!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just started another thread on this product but can't find it so I will post the questions here.

Since high doses of garlic is toxic to dogs...do you think they could be harmed if they ate grass that was treated with this stuff?

Colleen I think they do use garlic to keep deer away too. so you may not want to use it if you like your 15 deer.

I just wanted to add this link from Mosquito Barrier about Ticks

http://www.mosquitobarrier.com/ticks.html


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Before Simba got the Lyme disease I loved to see the dear every morning when I am drinking my coffee. They have become more and more desensitized each year. Now when I see them I get upset only because of the dang ticks. We put salt licks out when we first moved here and my neighbors with gardens were thrilled to death with me and DH!! I never thought about gardens! :doh: Here are a few pictures of the deer. And Missy, I also read about the garlic and dogs. My dogs eat the grass...not like they used to but still they do. Another question for the vet.... The article you posted was very interesting .......Yikes!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Those photos are beautiful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wow great pictures. poor dear. such gentle creatures to host such yucky bugs.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Missy, Sorry it took me so lone to get back to you o lonestar in NJ. Yes mine are lonestar for sure. He is what I found.
"Ticks of New Jersey
The Lone Star Tick
Ambylomma americanum (L.)
Although lone star ticks may be found along coastal areas of some northeastern states, central New Jersey marks the northern extent of significant inland populations of this species. It is found as far south as Florida and west to Texas. Throughout its range, the lone star tick may be quite abundant and, coupled with its aggressive behavior, is considered a serious pest to humans, livestock, and wildlife. In New Jersey, it is common in wooded rural and suburban areas from Monmouth to Cape May Counties."


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Colleen, what a treat to see so many deer on your property! I get envious when I hear about all the lovely spaces and country or more rural lives some others lead, but then when I think about the bugs, the skunks, the ticks... UGH!!! I'm such a city girl! LOL


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

marjrc said:


> I have to LOL, Missy! That product is a "strong liquid garlic"... our property will smell like pizza or tzatziki!! Not that there's anything wrong with that.
> 
> That is why I got Frontline for Sammy. Last year, I felt and still feel, it is the lesser of the toxic products out there, but will still hopefully be enough to deter to the buggers. I hate them too!!


I agree about the Frontline! I have found about 6 very tiny dead ticks on Dexter in the last 2 weeks while stroking Dexter. The ticks feel like tiny bumps on the skin,....then, I am off to parting the hair and pulling that sucker out! The ticks are all dried up, but still hanging on!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

DH is applying the Mosquito Barrier to the yard as we speak. It smells like everyone in the neighborhood is making garlic bread! I am suddenly hungry and nauseous at the same time. We did not order quite enough to try since we are using a hose end sprayer, which they don't recommend, but if you do you need to use twice as much MB. we just couldn't see pump spraying our whole yard. 

Keep you posted as to when the smell goes away... says a few hours...and of course I will let you know how it is working.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

People are going to be knocking on the door asking for food! Hope it works well, we've noticed lots of mosquitos here and we don't have any standing water.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ok so 3 hours later you can barely smell it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Did you have a big problem with mosquitos? Or is this more for ticks?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

we have an average problem with mosquitos... but that means it's not possible to enjoy your yard after dusk without spraying yourself with Off. But we did it for the ticks hoping it also allows us to enjoy our deck at night. we'll see.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My husband is a magnet, as long as he's around I don't get bitten. It's awful for him though.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, I seem to be a magnet too and yeah, it totally sucks.  

Missy, have you used the Knockout spray by Espree yet? My boss (owner of the store) said he has used it in the woods, on his Springer Spaniel and actually seen black flies die on his coat. I've only used it once on my two, since we aren't usually around wooded areas, but the bottle is still in the van so it's ready should the need arise.

I'm going to use it on myself actually! 

We live in an Italian-ish neighborhood, so a garlicky property would fit right in! LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, I have only used it once. We have had so much rain we haven't been romping out much. but plan on taking it on vacation with us. 

Also because there has been so much rain, I can't really say if the mosquito barrier is working. we also have only had one steamy day here so far... so we will see.

Oh...but I also have not found any more ticks on my boys!


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

has anyone used the Bayer Advatage its suppose to be heartworm and tick protection in one tube. My vet proscribed it but is it safe?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I sound like your husband. I wore a skirt this weekend and looked down and omg my legs are bit up more than I realized and I have spray at the back deck and side porch. Where as my husband never wears anything....

I had the yard sprayed earlier in the week and found a tick on Dash Friday. But I am not sure how long it was on him. I called the vet and the vet said sounds like I found it quickly it was still really flat but it was attached. Where he got it? Who knows... I had him out in the yard doing a few agility jumps this weekend but every chance he gets that boy flies into the plants so it could happen on our morning walk too. Or I am sure it could get into the yard, it isn't like the spray makes a barrier.

I hate the idea of putting more posion on them so I am going to totally try doing the natural things this weekend. I put the DE on the dog yard too. We planted the catmint around one of the trees in the yard as well. Let's hope I am slowly winning the battle!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What's catmint?

My husband gets bitten just taking the boys out to potty!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I am the same way. I was recently on a fieldtrip and we went to the park during the day, our professor asked if anyone wanted mosquito spray and no one did so I didn't want to seem like the whiny student. 2 minutes into the park and 3 mosquitos on my face later, I had to go back to the van to get it.... I am flypaper for mosquitos!

The catmint- it is the same family of what they put in cat toys. A homeopath was telling me to plant it in my dog yard as a natural barrier for mosquitos. I got some seedlings but won't know the effect probably till the fall or next year. It says the oil is 10 times the power of DEET too!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catnip


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just read some info on it...the only worry for me is that it will attract cats. We have a problem here with people not keeping cats indoors, we constantly find cat poo in our yard and it drives me crazy!!! The article I read said it will attract cats and they'll lie on it. That sounds funny but I don't want anymore cats in my yard than we have already! 

Will you let me know if it attracts cats to your yard?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- with my monsters, I am thinking that won't be a problem. But it very well could be if you have a lot of cats in your area. We have one cat but she is scared of the dogs. Dora introduced herself by chasing her and being a nut. Our neighbor already thanked me for decreasing the squirrel population  They lay on the porch all day waiting for the squirrels to come near the yard!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love Catamint! I never knew it was a mosquito, flee and tick deterrent. Thanks for that info Amanda. I have a ton in my yard. It is very pretty and flowers practically all summer/fall long. And it is pretty hardy...I don't think you even have to divide it. It kind of smells minty, lemon balmy. Here's a picture of it in our yard. This is a species called "walkers low" Nepeta. it is the blue/violet spikes in front of the Peonies. It even grows in part shade... but doesn't flower as densely. So glad it may deter bugs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful Cat Mint! I will have to take mine out of the planting pot it is in and put it into the garden!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

It is beautiful. I love your yard Missy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

come and visit Ann!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Only if it still smells like garlic! :becky:


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

NJ has ticks? I wonder if that applys to the north NJ area as well? Did Frontline Plus do the trick or do you need some other brand?

Ahava


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Frontline (the one that kills fleas/ticks) works very well for Dexter...I have not seen fleas! Have seen ticks, but they are dried up and dead!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Ahava, I use Frontline topspot here in PA. It does not repel ticks, but it does kill them. I have not had any problems at all with fleas. The boys do pick up ticks here and there, but I usually find them before they attach to them, or they are dead.


----------

